

Think Quarterly: an Internet trends magazine from Google - ryanb
http://www.thinkwithgoogle.com/quarterly/innovation/

======
enigmabomb
Five years ago, cool hunting was something that was for interns at advertising
agencies to do when it was slow. Now companies like Google look on cool
hunting as a way to track down the next big pay day. Some other nice cool
hunting resources:

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/cool/etc/hunti...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/cool/etc/hunting.html)
<http://trendpeek.com> <http://thecoolhunter.net>

------
yannis
I am not sure about the selection of content, but impressively nice and simple
design that is amazingly fast! Another impressive fact is that it does not
carry any ads!

~~~
ryanb
The design initiative going on at Google is really interesting, as it's a
considerable departure from people's perceptions of Google products.

------
ojilles
Indeed, love the design (especially the payoffs for each article, remind me of
the Search Results Page). However, the titles of the articles are sufficiently
vague to make it hard selecting what to read and what to skip.

Looks good though, so I subscribed!

~~~
hammock
How do you subscribe?

Also, what's with the weird search box (click on the magnifying glass at
bottom left)

~~~
ojilles
Click on the (i) sign top right, a menu pops up with a subscribe link.

Edit: there's also a subscribe link at the bottom of each article.

